# most favourite foreign cuisine - but nothing else forever



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

you are going to a desert island for the rest of your life, but at Andy's insistence, accompanied by a good tailor and a chef of your choice. what foreign cuisine will you choose forever more? No cheating!


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not even something to think about, Italian, of course!! I would like to order out American food every now and then, though. 

I don't know how one would cheat on a question like this.


----------

